# Sheds



## garshark

Anybody find any sheds yet or see any bucks that have dropped there antlers yet


----------



## killingtime

Seen two half racks on the same farm about a week and a half ago. Not sure if they shed for sure but both only had one side left. They were smaller bucks.


----------



## mashunter18

Iv got a couple half racks in the last week. The big ones Im following still holding both sides.


----------



## M.Magis

Have been getting pics of one injured deer thats dropped, but all others still have both.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

A guy I work with showed me half of a 16 point he chased all season and didnt get. His dog drug it in from the woods and had it on his porch so he doesnt know where to begin looking for the other half. Another friend showed me a half that had 7 points on it.


----------



## fastwater

Out of five deer shot in our group during ml on private land, two had already dropped. Watched another basket rack for two days that had dropped one side.


----------



## Muddy

Got a picture of a buck with one side dropped a couple days ago.


----------



## Muddy

Another picture of him.


----------



## DLarrick

anybody here use a dog for shed hunting? if so any tips for training...books or youtubers to follow? I have a one year old lab I have been working with and hope to have him find his first this year.


----------



## Muddy

Teach him to retrieve them. Let him play and chew on them. Then start hiding them and let him hunt for them. It doesn't take long to get them going on antlers.


----------



## fastwater

Sorry Muddy, with respect I must strongly disagree with letting a dog in training, or even considering starting to train it for shed hunting to chew on any antlers. Having trained a few beagles for rabbit hunting over the years, the last thing I'd want is a beagle chewing up a rabbit when actually hunting. A habit best to never let get started from day one. Doing so only leads to forming a bad habit that I would have to try and break(if even possible after the dog has done it very long) as the dog transitions into actually hunting them in the field.

Here's a good article on training a shed hunting dog:
https://www.bonecollector.com/shed-hunting-dog-training-train-dog-shed-hunt/


----------



## Redheads

DLarrick said:


> anybody here use a dog for shed hunting? if so any tips for training...books or youtubers to follow? I have a one year old lab I have been working with and hope to have him find his first this year.


After training my labs to hunt my only suggestion i have is not to move to the next level of training until you have the obedience completed and sustained...

oh one more important thing,keep it fun !!

Good luck nothing more exciting than watching a dog work who is trying to please its owner


----------



## Muddy

fastwater said:


> Sorry Muddy, with respect I must strongly disagree with letting a dog in training, or even considering starting to train it for shed hunting to chew on any antlers. Having trained a few beagles for rabbit hunting over the years, the last thing I'd want is a beagle chewing up a rabbit when actually hunting. A habit best to never let get started from day one. Doing so only leads to forming a bad habit that I would have to try and break(if even possible after the dog has done it very long) as the dog transitions into actually hunting them in the field.
> 
> Here's a good article on training a shed hunting dog:
> https://www.bonecollector.com/shed-hunting-dog-training-train-dog-shed-hunt/


I understand that very well. My dog is a bird dog first and foremost. My last 2 labs have been very fond of carrying around antlers and chewing on them. I let them chew on antlers just enough to keep them excited. This has never translated into them mouthing birds.


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> I understand that very well. My dog is a bird dog first and foremost. My last 2 labs have been very fond of carrying around antlers and chewing on them. I let them chew on antlers just enough to keep them excited. This has never translated into them mouthing birds.


If I had my guess, it would be because your dogs have distinguished the scent difference between the birds and the bones. They know they don't mouth the birds but it's ok to chew on the antlers.
If I were training dogs to specifically antler hunt which would seem to be done more by scent than sight(same as training for bird or rabbit hunting) starting them out letting them chew on something having an antler scent just wouldnt be something I would do.


----------



## DLarrick

only bird hunting I do is dove a couple times a year so I am not really worried about him chewing birds. Main thing I want him to "hunt" is sheds so I have had him chewing horns since a little pup. I work with him quite a bit at home on obedience training and just started ramping up the shed work recently. putting some out in the back yard then letting him out to find them. Also had a couple days in the field with old sheds I have found. I do try and keep it fun for him and reward with treats and play. Seems like we are on the right track but didn't know if anyone else on has had good success with their dogs. 
Ill check out that article Fastwater, always willing to take on new tactics. Thanks


----------



## CFIden

DLarrick said:


> only bird hunting I do is dove a couple times a year so I am not really worried about him chewing birds. Main thing I want him to "hunt" is sheds so I have had him chewing horns since a little pup. I work with him quite a bit at home on obedience training and just started ramping up the shed work recently. putting some out in the back yard then letting him out to find them. Also had a couple days in the field with old sheds I have found. I do try and keep it fun for him and reward with treats and play. Seems like we are on the right track but didn't know if anyone else on has had good success with their dogs.
> Ill check out that article Fastwater, always willing to take on new tactics. Thanks


I thought what Fastwater meant was you may be teaching your dog to chase deer.


----------



## garshark

DLarrick said:


> anybody here use a dog for shed hunting? if so any tips for training...books or youtubers to follow? I have a one year old lab I have been working with and hope to have him find his first this year.


Check out Martin chagnovich youtube channel he has a Belgian malinois that finds tons of sheds and has some training vids


----------



## fastwater

CFIden said:


> I thought what Fastwater meant was you may be teaching your dog to chase deer.


No sir! 
Just meant that whatever I was training a dog to hunt/retrieve I would not get the dog in the habit of correlating that scent with something to chew on. But rather having the dog recognizing/correlating that scent on something as something to bring to me for another form of reward. Much praise being at the top of the list of rewards.


----------



## M.Magis

Chewing on an antler and chewing on an animal you want to eat are two pretty different things. Letting a dog chew on an antler for a few minutes isn’t going to hurt it.


----------



## Redheads

M.Magis said:


> Chewing on an antler and chewing on an animal you want to eat are two pretty different things. Letting a dog chew on an antler for a few minutes isn’t going to hurt it.


Disagree............training is training. Once your dog gets to chew on something(or gets their way) for any length of time that you are training them for you lose a little bit of control...and that's not a good thing


----------



## miked913

True you don't want them to get the antler whenever they want, it needs to be something special! Something that they are super excited about! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

might need to reconsider things a bit then. I have always had one laying around that he gets to chew on and that may be causing a problem. have noticed when we do the outside training, at times he finds them and will plop down and start chewing instead of bringing it to me.

Couple pics of him


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

fastwater said:


> No sir!
> Just meant that whatever I was training a dog to hunt/retrieve I would not get the dog in the habit of correlating that scent with something to chew on. But rather having the dog recognizing/correlating that scent on something as something to bring to me for another form of reward. Much praise being at the top of the list of rewards.


Agree!! I've always started my pups(for Birds)with a wing on a cane pole and then moved up to bumpers with scent and things of that sort. I never let them chew on anything! A treat and praise is there reward, Praise being the most important!


----------



## CFIden

fastwater said:


> No sir!
> Just meant that whatever I was training a dog to hunt/retrieve I would not get the dog in the habit of correlating that scent with something to chew on. But rather having the dog recognizing/correlating that scent on something as something to bring to me for another form of reward. Much praise being at the top of the list of rewards.


OK. My bad. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## DHower08

I found a fresh shed on Jan 4th


----------



## FishThis

DHower08 said:


> I found a fresh shed on Jan 4th


Saw a (3) Bucks today and only one lost one side. Going back out next week to look again


----------



## bank runner

I saw an easy 150in 8pt with another buck that had shed both sides 1-26-19


----------



## dugworm

Saw two 120's together packin both side this am.


----------



## loweman165

Heavy 10 point in the yard today with both sides. Had a little 6 point with him that had both sides also. However, their was a spike buck with them that only had one side. Those are hard to find, I've only found one of those.


----------



## mike hunt

I saw 2 yesterday still caring both sides


----------



## miked913

One day later than 1st one last year.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Heavy 10 point in the yard today with both sides. Had a little 6 point with him that had both sides also. However, their was a spike buck with them that only had one side. Those are hard to find, I've only found one of those.


Them spikes are like looking for toothpicks. Have the same thing at my place. Big boys still have head gear but the smaller bucks have dropped. May be a few doe still coming in .


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Them spikes are like looking for toothpicks. Have the same thing at my place. Big boys still have head gear but the smaller bucks have dropped. May be a few doe still coming in .


Tractor and quad tires seem to find them before I do.


----------



## OptOutside440

Been looking here in Northeast Ohio this past week often and haven't had any luck finding any. Mainly checking thickets and fence rows.


----------



## miked913

Saw 2 good bucks on Wednesday, in shalersville (north central portage co) both still holding

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Group still holding
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Had a young buck with a very good looking,wide,tall 8pt rack in the yard last Fri. night at about 9:30. First buck I've seen around here in months. Still had all his headgear.


----------



## Muddy

Most of my pictures are all antlered bucks. Two bucks lost 1 side awhile back, but they are still sporting one side.


----------



## mashunter18

I got one 3 weeks ago that fell off right in front of my camera as he sparred with another buck.
Those same three showed up again this week all still holding except one shed completely, assuming the one I got half his side for. Had 4 others this week, all still had both sides.
The bucks aren't around outback this winter like they usually are, tons of doe though every night still.


----------



## OptOutside440

I'm going to check the SD cards this weekend and see if they are holding still. Really want to get back out there looking. I usually target thickets, bedding areas and tree lines. Any additional places to look?


----------



## Flathead76

I have looked for 10 hours the last two days and only found one.


----------



## FishThis

Flathead76 said:


> I have looked for 10 hours the last two days and only found one.


I’m in central OH and the three 8 points we have on camera are no longer holding antlers as of today. Went out and walked the deer runs today and didn’t find any. Looking again tomorrow


----------



## Bowhunter15

On my way home this morning saw a 130ish 10 point still holding both sides...ran right infront of me with around 10 to 12 doe was hoping to see them pop off when he jumped the road but no dice. North central OH.


----------



## DLarrick

I put in an hour or so at two different places over the weekend and nothing.


----------



## DL07

Brother in law found a few this past weekend. All in Summit county


----------



## kycreek

Found one small one over the weekend.


----------



## garshark

I got out on some public land in new york for about 4 hours with no luck


----------



## birdcrazy

Found 3 today in Ashtabula. Matching pair and another nice one (6pts). Big one and smaller one touching and the other small 10 feet away. Must have been a tussle. I can't get a pic to load


----------



## loweman165

3 of us out for four hours today. Only one found, not very big. All bucks seen had both sides except for one.
I tell yeah, the park system from Cleveland metro parks to the Cuyahoga valley sure dont have the deer they had 15 years ago. They've successfully eradicated them with thier constant "controlled shoots".


----------



## bank runner

I saw four bucks this evening three had full rack one half rack


----------



## miked913

loweman165 said:


> 3 of us out for four hours today. Only one found, not very big. All bucks seen had both sides except for one.
> I tell yeah, the park system from Cleveland metro parks to the Cuyahoga valley sure dont have the deer they had 15 years ago. They've successfully eradicated them with thier constant "controlled shoots".


Many of the metro parks we're hit really hard with EHD last year fall '17. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

checked my spot in Franklin County today some pics just in the last week of them dropping. some still holding on. should all be off soon


----------



## SelfTaught

My brother in law Found a massive deadhead.. crazy find but always a bummer to find them like this. It was found 100 yards across the road from his house. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

SelfTaught said:


> My brother in law Found a massive deadhead.. crazy find but always a bummer to find them like this. It was found 100 yards across the road from his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, too bad, looks to have died during the season, probably made someone sick to lose it.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Selftaught;
what's the "proper/legal way of keeping that? It's NOT a shed, so do you need a paper from a Wildlife Officer, Sheriff, like a road kill?


----------



## miked913

M R DUCKS said:


> Selftaught;
> what's the "proper/legal way of keeping that? It's NOT a shed, so do you need a paper from a Wildlife Officer, Sheriff, like a road kill?


You have to contact your co Dnr office and get a carcass tag for it

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Not quite the shed trip I'd hoped for, walked almost 4 hours on Thursday, and found 2, nothing great. Then over night got 2" of snow that really messed up yesterday and I walked 6 more hours for a goose egg. Oh well sometimes you load the pack and sometimes all you get is blisters and tore up arms and legs. I did find 2 new stand sites. And that's part of the reason for walks this season.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440

County? @miked913


----------



## miked913

OptOutside440 said:


> County? @miked913


Morgan, I did jump what looked to be a 2yo still holding

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter15

Put some miles in today....nothing but sore feet to show for it. The dog jumped a rabbit and jumped the first woodcock ive seen in probably 8 years. Still a good day to be out.


----------



## DLarrick

Put in about 4 hours yesterday on some really promising ground and goose egg. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815

Put 2 hours in today, no sheds found. Saw about 20 deer, one was a big 10 point that still had both antlers on his head. I thought all bucks would have lost their antlers by now, but what do I know.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saw a small 8-pointer this morning with both sides still.


----------



## Yakphisher

My lab pushed a nice group of 6-7 bucks laying down out last week and all had their antlers on. One buck was a pretty good size. About the first of April is when I start finding them give or take a week. My lab found this one tho that may had been hit by a vehicle and coyotes were eating it. Came back a week later to get the head.


----------



## Muddy

I’m still mostly getting pictures of bucks with their antlers. I will wait until the pictures tell me that it’s time to go. Should be very soon.


----------



## Yakphisher

I been finding some not so perfect sheds from past years so they always out there especially in areas where it doesn't get much human traffic.


----------



## garshark

I'm going to go out tomm for a few hours and see what I can find


----------



## Fishstix

Found 2 dead heads in the woods. 1 was a 1 1/2 7 point the other was a mature 12. Monster rack. My buddy found 1 shed that was a decent 2 1/2 8pt.


----------



## Yakphisher

These 3 were on my video camera this week. Camera got knocked down a bit from a curious doe but it was good to see these bucks again.


----------



## starcraft36

Found this nice set the other day....


----------



## miked913

We're up to 15 now









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big8killer

starcraft36 said:


> Found this nice set the other day....
> View attachment 299371


Nice finds!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saw a buck with both sides still on...couldn't tell the number of points, maybe a small 8...seen him off of I-675 north of the Cabela's yesterday morning.


----------

